# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Peachy Printer Forum >  How about a kit

## sgmorton

Rylan,

Looking at your inventory it looks like you don't have near enough to fulfill all the kits anyway but... Your video show you clearly have enough parts to make some printers. Why not bag up a kit and let the backers try to assemble them ourselves. I would pay a small shipping cost to get the parts and software. Honestly as a maker this would not be that big of deal. At a minimum you would get to somewhat fulfill some of the backers bits. I am in for $225 and honestly if all it got me was bag of loose parts and the software that's better than nothing. 

What about open sourcing it, what about a BOM and open source the software.

Also I pre-ordered my kit with juice, I did not use the crowdfunding site, this is really a case of theft and from the looks of it... Rylan and David are both 50/50 on the hook here. I would think it's time to take a look at selling the house. 

Sam Morton

----------


## Zone

You have to keep in mind that it's just Rylan and Nathan at this point. There were well over 4,000 backers on kickstarter, they'd maybe be able to pack and label one or two hundred shipments in a day, then they'd have to secure funds to ship them all because shipping would quickly eat through whatever they have left of the family investment, and even then some of the shipments won't even make it across customs (printer kits for US and EU customers) because of the lack of a laser cert. 

As much as I too would like to just receive a kit I could solder and assemble, I just don't think it's going to happen until David repays them or they find some investors.

----------


## Chayat

As 1 of the 10 I've been thinking this but they don't have enough parts for everyone... Even if they just leave out the diode for the orders going to other countries

----------


## Very Equipped

We all paid extra money for shipping.  So if they blew through our shipment money too, they had no intentions of delivering a product.  You can see the smirks on the bastards faces in both videos.




> You have to keep in mind that it's just Rylan and Nathan at this point. There were well over 4,000 backers on kickstarter, they'd maybe be able to pack and label one or two hundred shipments in a day, then they'd have to secure funds to ship them all because shipping would quickly eat through whatever they have left of the family investment, and even then some of the shipments won't even make it across customs (printer kits for US and EU customers) because of the lack of a laser cert. 
> 
> As much as I too would like to just receive a kit I could solder and assemble, I just don't think it's going to happen until David repays them or they find some investors.

----------


## RomsMaklaet

because of the lack of a laser cert. 

บาคาร่าออนไลน์มือถือ

----------


## Builder1

"**Who**" blew through your shipping money????
Theft is theft.
If your so concerned about shipping costs, why don't you drive to Saskatchewan.... I did.

----------

